# Can you correct "Marking"?



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Morning from freezing Boston, question for the forum around marking. I've done some research and reading of prior posts and I'm pretty sure that my 8 month old intact Male is starting to Mark. 

My question to you all is that is it a bad thing if I try to train him out of it? Ideally I'd like to train our dog to pee when and where we want him to when we are on leash. Currently every tree/curb or grass spot is an invitation for him to stop, smell around and now squirt. 

We do use a prong collar and can walk him past most of these, but his tempation and instincts still pull him over. Wondering if I'm just being a control freak or if I should try to train him out of this. For the record, no marking at all on toys, in the house, stuff like that.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/vizslas-and-marking.html

Can you correct marking? I think if you understand marking for what it is (very social activity for dogs) and allow it in a controlled way then both the dog and you win.

Marking in the house is never alright but on walks on-lead, let your dog have a few of his favorite spots that won't bother anyone. Then discourage other spots with a quick tug and "leave it".

To not let him mark at all just doesn't let him be a dog IMO.

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We do it together... when nature calls... in the woods. 

So, I am probably not the one to consult, just writhing... 

Our boy (intact 23 months old) never marks indoors.

Never punished him for it, instead, approached it as a familiar territory issue. 
As he grew, so did his familiar territory. I noticed early, where I play with him, becomes familiar to him. 
Started with one room, extended into the hallway, down the stairs, kitchen, family room, dining room, etc. 
In the end we played everywhere (not at all what experts suggest), except the basement :-[
At around 10 months, he followed me down to the basement, for the first time... he lifted his leg high at my work table leg and carpet. I watched in amazement, thinking he must have saved a gallon reserve, precisely for this occasion. 

No worries, no punishment, mopped up the food, sprayed some enzymatic cleaner and afterwards took the boy downstairs a few times to play. Never happened again. We love to wrestle, chase each other (more things, experts don't recommend). 

Outside, I don't limit the boy, unless I find it annoying or inappropriate (someone's flower garden). I just say "leave-it" "move on", a drip or two may come out but he does move on. 

The real sticky issue, IMO, is for the dog to generalize indoors is indoors and so far, I must have done something right. We took him to department stores, friend's homes, neighbor's homes and no accidents, even with other dogs around. 

I may not be right but, indoor marking is a sign of mostly insecurity or sometimes disrespect. That's why I play wrestle in the house (I set the rules) a lot with my dogs. 

Keep them intact and happy until fully grown

Just sharing my experience, 


[li][/li]
[li][/li]
Julius


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Franco, I remember thinking something similar when Oso first started marking. 

If I let him, he would mark everything and we would barely be walking. When we walk, he stays with me in a decent position until I say "ok" then he can smell and mark whatever he wants to mark in that area. When I want to walk again I say, "let's go" and then no marking again until I say "ok." 

Like RBD said, best of both worlds. When he's off leash, he gets to do what he wants, which usually involves racing around in front of and all around me.


----------

